# Stewed Zucchini



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

*Stewed Zucchini* _(my way)_

Basil
chopped Onion
chopped garlic
chopped Tomatoes
sal and pepper to taste
Sliced Zucchini
Olive Oil

Method:

Saute onion and garlic in olive oil for about 1 minute (medium heat)
Add tomatoes (cook for about 30 seconds)
Add basil
add zucchini
add salt and pepper to taste
Simmer for 10 to 15 minutes or until the zucchini is done to your taste

ChefTalk Cooking Forums

*click on link for pic*


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Epi - that's pretty much the way I like my zuks, but would/could you be tempted to add some butter to the oil for a little extra flavour?

Need a list of amounts of each, but yeah, I pretty much eyeball it. I know how much I like  It's a nice combination of flavours.

Do you use dried basil? That's ok to put it in early if its dried, but if it's fresh you'll get the most out of the leaves (preferable in my opinion) if you toss them thru just before serving.

Thanks for posting this, I haven't made it in a while. Zucchinis are in full swing here and now - yum!


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

*Thanks to you also*. *Happy New Years to you and your family*


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

And a safe & good New Year to you too. Look forward to your post. Thanks


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice recipe. If you can find 'em, try the Romanesco squash - similar to zucchini but more flaverful and able to withstand long cooking better.

Beautiful Broiled Summer Squash

Schmoozer


----------

